# Chaos space marine apocalypse ideas???



## dawn of chaos (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a small csm armie, only 3000 pts. I don't know what to get for apocalypse, i was thinking maybe a renegade stormlord or a scratch built 'silver tower of tzeentch' but i don't know.

if anyone had suggestions or tactics for killing a sm armie it wpould be helpful.

(ps. please don't recommend me getting any form of titan as i dont have loads of money)

thanks.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

SKULLTOWER OF KHORNE

take a baneblade, then put a building like thing on it.(not acurate construction instructions. hey i ryhmed neat!)

it kills marines real good.

other than my own personal prefernce im not sure.
do you favor any one ruinous power, or do you just like to kill things?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Cult of Destruction is awesome. Get two squads of them and keep them safe and they'll do scary things. I'm not speaking from experience though, I only wished I had them when that Baneblade rolled up on us with his friends. Though the "surprise Chosen with five Meltas" and my Space Wolf teammate's Drop Pod and Dreadnought treatment tore it apart. The renegade Baneblade variants are a good idea too, just make sure you get one with long range and a destroyer gun (i.e.: Baneblade). The rest of the stuff we have in Apocalypse is either ridiculously expensive (often both cash and point-wise) like the Titan or the Daemon Lords, or ridiculously crappy (Chaos Spawns, lol).


----------



## dawn of chaos (Nov 16, 2009)

*preferences*



jesse said:


> SKULLTOWER OF KHORNE
> 
> take a baneblade, then put a building like thing on it.(not acurate construction instructions. hey i ryhmed neat!)
> 
> ...


i like khorne and tzeentch but other than that i like to kill things. 
i've had a look @ the skulltower but it seems a bit big/ hard to make, i might just make a renegade shadowsword, those str D ap1 hits are quite a nice thought:grin:


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

you are correct about the difficulty of making a skulltower.

but if done correctly it can be quite nice looking

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49796

that is one ugly couch


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Lords of the black crusade work quite nicely. A free apocalyptic barrage D3 every turn + an indiscriminate bombardment is gonna slice up marines quite nicely. Not to mention the other asset bonuses...


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

If you have the models, go with a Doombringer Annihilation Force. 1 termie Lord and 15 termies DSing onto the tabel can ruin anyones day. I usualy DS Abbadon in first and use his personal icon to bring in the rest of the force safely.

Plus you get Scheduled Bombardment and Precision Strike with it. Yummy.

Have a look on the GW website pfds and check out the Doomdday Device datasheet. Very chaos-y.

For superheavies. I run with an IW Shadowsword. it is very nice. 5" blast and S D. If you keep it at the back and don't worry about the sponsons it has AV14 so it is a tough nut to crack.

How about chaos Drop-pods? Granted the forgeworld ones are WAY too expensive. But theres nothgin to stop you just convertign a normal Sm 'pod. Could be a nice little surprise to have a squad or 'zerkers podding behind your opponents lines in turn 1.


----------



## dawn of chaos (Nov 16, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> If you have the models, go with a Doombringer Annihilation Force. 1 termie Lord and 15 termies DSing onto the tabel can ruin anyones day. I usualy DS Abbadon in first and use his personal icon to bring in the rest of the force safely.
> 
> Plus you get Scheduled Bombardment and Precision Strike with it. Yummy.
> 
> ...


ye, bout the drop pods, where are the rules for chaos using them? or is it same as sm droppods? also, ironwarriors can get shadowswords? if ye kwl, i wont have to make a rust renegade guard 1:good:


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

u can use anything in ur collection, so u would use the SM rules for the. and remeber thtat u can use imperial data sheets aswell. i like the vindictor formation, i use at least 4 vindicators. any of the baneblades are cool to use. also if u like them, a friend of mine swears by the soulgrinder formation. just remember the more the merrier!


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

dawn of chaos said:


> ye, bout the drop pods, where are the rules for chaos using them? or is it same as sm droppods? also, ironwarriors can get shadowswords? if ye kwl, i wont have to make a rust renegade guard 1:good:


No, chaos doesn't have drop pods like what you're used to seeing marines use. Chaos uses the Dreadclaw drop pod, of which, you can find in an Imperial Armor book (Imperial Armor Update 2006, I believe).

Regarding superheavies... It's generally accepted that chaos has access to the same superheavies the imperium has. So, things like shadowswords, baneblades, stormswords, (all baneblade/shadowsword variants) are allowed with the proper amount of spikey-ing up :biggrin:


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I painted my Shadowswordin IW colours (chevrons and all) and then covered the shrine on the back with a crucified commisar. lol.

In apoc i also field a LR Crusader and a squadron of 3 Vindi as a Linebreaker Squadron.

Yeah, the dreadclaws work differently to SM drop pods. I dont have the actual rules to hand but it's apoc. In theory you might as well just use them the same as SM pods. I have read somewhere that dreadclaws can take off again after landing? not sure though.


----------



## dawn of chaos (Nov 16, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> I painted my Shadowswordin IW colours (chevrons and all) and then covered the shrine on the back with a crucified commisar. lol.
> 
> In apoc i also field a LR Crusader and a squadron of 3 Vindi as a Linebreaker Squadron.
> 
> Yeah, the dreadclaws work differently to SM drop pods. I dont have the actual rules to hand but it's apoc. In theory you might as well just use them the same as SM pods. I have read somewhere that dreadclaws can take off again after landing? not sure though.


bout the dread claws, i think that when they land they can then move just like dreadnaughts, a bit weird but it seems kwl


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Renegade Death Guard Stormlord. Holy Jesus, that`d look SO freakin awesome........


----------

